# Good News!



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Forecast last night was for 3-5“ of new snow today, 1-3” tomorrow for my area. Then the forecaster said the “good news” is Only Fifty Seven Days Til Spring! Come on Spring! In the meantime:


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

c. j. stone said:


> Forecast last night was for 3-5“ of new snow today, 1-3” tomorrow for my area. Then the forecaster said the “good news” is Only Fifty Seven Days Til Spring! Come on Spring! In the meantime:
> View attachment 482084


C'mon if I asked once I've ask a thousand time do not use my likeness LOL


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

that kinda does look like you.lol seen a robin sat.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

bountyhunter said:


> that kinda does look like you.lol seen a robin sat.


Thank you Jim You seen me out there enough to know LMAO😎 that robin must have been lost


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

57 days is way too long, may have to get more booze! I hate winter!!!!!


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

bountyhunter said:


> that kinda does look like you.lol seen a robin sat.


Robins don't mean anything they are actually year round here not huge numbers but they are. Saw a flock 2 weeks ago probably 30


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Its buzzards and Red Wings that are the ones you want to see


----------



## Whitefin (Sep 4, 2008)

Had a red wing at the feeder last week. A flock of robins has been cleaning the fruit off my hawthorn tree. Crapping all over the place!


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Where are you located


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

BuckeyeFishin07 said:


> 57 days is way too long, may have to get more booze! I hate winter!!!!!


right and good idea and Me too


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

set-the-drag said:


> Robins don't mean anything they are actually year round here not huge numbers but they are. Saw a flock 2 weeks ago probably 30


see I always went by "if you see a Robin Spring is on the way" but times are a changing LOL


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

set-the-drag said:


> Its buzzards and Red Wings that are the ones you want to see


for me it's OPEN WATER


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Im ready for spring crappie


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

I did see a bunch of geese flying north the other day and thought wow they are stupid they are going the wrong way!


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Maybe they know something!!!


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

set-the-drag said:


> Maybe they know something!!!


Man I hope they know something I don't!!!


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

🌞🚣‍♂️


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Getting ready to invade the shorelines and s#!t all over the place


----------



## Whitefin (Sep 4, 2008)

set-the-drag said:


> Where are you located


Trumbull County


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Looking at the long range forecast, it says Feb 1st in the 40s and 50s on the 3rd of February. So maybe at least this snow will melt away. I don't mind the cold as much as all the snow on the ground.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

About the geese flying the wrong way reminds me of a joke a nun told me check the comedy section


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Bluewalleye said:


> Looking at the long range forecast, it says Feb 1st in the 40s and 50s on the 3rd of February. So maybe at least this snow will melt away. I don't mind the cold as much as all the snow on the ground.


My Brother texted me yesterday asking if I needed anything. I told him all was good, driveway plowed, plenty of food laid in. Good to go. He said that he loved this crap weather and was going to go for hike in the woods. That's the last thing I'd want to do with a foot of snow down.

Hope your extended forecast is right. My first cataract surgery is Wednesday Feb. 2, and the followup is Thursday, Feb.3.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

buckeyebowman said:


> My Brother texted me yesterday asking if I needed anything. I told him all was good, driveway plowed, plenty of food laid in. Good to go. He said that he loved this crap weather and was going to go for hike in the woods. That's the last thing I'd want to do with a foot of snow down.
> 
> Hope your extended forecast is right. My first cataract surgery is Wednesday Feb. 2, and the followup is Thursday, Feb.3.


good luck with your surgery your in my Prayers


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Been seeing flocks going N the last couple days even saw a flock of swans or possibly sandhills couldn't tell they were up there but the squawk is unmistakable


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

set-the-drag said:


> Been seeing flocks going N the last couple days even saw a flock of swans or possibly sandhills couldn't tell they were up there but the squawk is unmistakable


I think they may all be drunk then!!


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Sheeet i hope they bring some 60° weather! Im done with this garbage


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

I'm ready for spring!!!!


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

No kidding. Going tomorrow to get a new water whip! After all the searches found a guy selling a 16' flat bottom so I'm gonna have a more spacious crappie chaser I'm so ready for the 14' jon was a rockey rolley no room annoyance that im ready to be done with. So excited to me able to stand and move around and cast and take a wiz without fear of the boat rolling!


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

set-the-drag said:


> No kidding. Going tomorrow to get a new water whip! After all the searches found a guy selling a 16' flat bottom so I'm gonna have a more spacious crappie chaser I'm so ready for the 14' jon was a rockey rolley no room annoyance that im ready to be done with. So excited to me able to stand and move around and cast and take a wiz without fear of the boat rolling!


My Dad has a 16' flat bottom Tracker Panfish 16. I love that boat, a lot of good memories. I will stick to my kayaks and canoes fishing the small waters and discovering hidden places away from the crowds more this season.


----------

